# diac have listed new priority processing list!



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

new diac priority processing list! starting from today 23rd september 2009!!
all changed now!!

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-priority-processing.pdf


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Lot's of changes, mainly you'll pretty much need to be on CSL or Employer Sponsored to get priority processing. 

And the most common upcoming question from forum members:
The changes take effect from 23 September 2009 and apply to applications lodged with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (the Department) on or after this date. The changes also apply to applications that had been lodged previously with the Department and have not been finalised.

****
For those not on priority lists you're looking at 2011 and 2012 for case finalisation (it's in the FAQ). Read it thoroughly and I think some of you have some serious decision-making to do. The New Zealand option (become NZ PR, then NZ Citizen) now becomes more viable for some.




jilkfree1978 said:


> new diac priority processing list! starting from today 23rd september 2009!!
> all changed now!!
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-priority-processing.pdf


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

jilkfree1978 said:


> new diac priority processing list! starting from today 23rd september 2009!!
> all changed now!!
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-priority-processing.pdf


Well, thanks DIAC for the bad news:

"If your nominated occupation is *not* on the CSL and you have applied for an offshore GSM visa or intend to apply for an offshore GSM before the end of 2009, it is unlikely that your visa will be finalised before the end of 2012."

Anyone want to watch a grown man cry?


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

we have applied for 475 visa and our occupation is not on the csl list and my wife called diac 2 weeks ago and they said we should hopefully have a case officer in 2 to 4 weeks. and that our visa was in the processing area! also on the check visa website it says medicals finalised!
i dont know if this will affect us or not? any ideas? or maybe we have to wait up to a year and we will have to do our medicaals again?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If I did a strict interpretation of the FAQ that means 2011 for your case finalisation, even if it's in the processing area it's not finalised. 

To be honest it's anyones guess at this point, this regulation just came out today and this is the first time I've seen DIAC push the dates out +2 yrs and higher. 





jilkfree1978 said:


> we have applied for 475 visa and our occupation is not on the csl list and my wife called diac 2 weeks ago and they said we should hopefully have a case officer in 2 to 4 weeks. and that our visa was in the processing area! also on the check visa website it says medicals finalised!
> i dont know if this will affect us or not? any ideas? or maybe we have to wait up to a year and we will have to do our medicaals again?


----------



## Michelle_S (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi,

while trying to digest the whole Q&A, would appreciate if anyone could help me to understand what do they mean in FAQ Q2-item 6.

6. (i) applications from people whose occupations are listed on the Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL) 
and
(ii) applications from people who are sponsored by family and whose nominated occupation is not listed on the CSL.

Are 6 (i) and (ii) given same priorpty OR it means something else. 

Thanks so much.

M


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, it means 6i and 6ii get the same priority level.



Michelle_S said:


> Hi,
> 
> while trying to digest the whole Q&A, would appreciate if anyone could help me to understand what do they mean in FAQ Q2-item 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michelle_S (Jul 17, 2009)

jilkfree1978 said:


> we have applied for 475 visa and our occupation is not on the csl list and my wife called diac 2 weeks ago and they said we should hopefully have a case officer in 2 to 4 weeks. and that our visa was in the processing area! also on the check visa website it says medicals finalised!
> i dont know if this will affect us or not? any ideas? or maybe we have to wait up to a year and we will have to do our medicaals again?


Hi,

May I know when did you submit your applicaiton for 475 visa? state sponsorship or family member sponsorsip? I have submitted 475 visa too. Hope to get some info on the timeline from you. thanks.

M


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ouch.. they have moved non CSL but state sponsored apps back as well.. this is insane!!
ok, change in plans for many like me.. atleast things are clearer and people wont expect it to happen in coming days.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> ouch.. they have moved non CSL but state sponsored apps back as well.. this is insane!!
> ok, change in plans for many like me.. atleast things are clearer and people wont expect it to happen in coming days.


yeah, my initial thought was to switch to ACT sponsorship, but that is only a priority 5 which will take almost as long. I think my wife will end up getting a student visa so we can move in the summer, and just wait for my 175 to be processed in 2012


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

that is priority 5 but it still is before MODL, it a few days/weeks things will be clear but i dont think sponsored application (non CSL) would take more thn 6-8 months. currently it takes 2-3 months and I suppose they have done this because of the application rush for state sponsorship..


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

we submitted our 475 visa august 22nd 2009! ours is state sponsorship i dont think timeline means anything anymore! its all changed!! 

so close but now so far!!! 

actually i wouldnt even believe what they say now! they might change it again in 6 months or more and have to wait longer and longer!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

again if u note, state sponsored (non CSL) comes before MODL, and they dont plan to touch modls right now, if one thinks logically, the time they take for these apps wud be 5-6 months instead of the current 2-3 months.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> again if u note, state sponsored (non CSL) comes before MODL, and they dont plan to touch modls right now, if one thinks logically, the time they take for these apps wud be 5-6 months instead of the current 2-3 months.


ah yes, I missed that... maybe it won't take as long then, although they say CSL applications *will be finalised within 12 months from your lodgement date*, so probably take a year or so for non CSL state sponsored??

If I switched to state sponsorship do they take into account the date I applied for my 175? or is it just like starting over? I applied in early march this year


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

we can pray and hope cant we!





anj1976 said:


> again if u note, state sponsored (non CSL) comes before MODL, and they dont plan to touch modls right now, if one thinks logically, the time they take for these apps wud be 5-6 months instead of the current 2-3 months.


----------



## xilepeco (Sep 15, 2009)

Well looks like CSL is the way to go other than getting an arranged employment. Computer Professionals can try to get themselves onto the MODL, which would get them onto the CSL right? Anyway that's what I'll be targeting, try to build on my Solaris knowledge.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no mat, i think, and as i was told by my agent, they consider ur lodgement date, just that your application gets converted from 175 to 176, i am not a pro at this, i have become so positive in everything off late, i miss being negative at times 
my logic says, if the state has approved the skill and sponsored the application, it means the state needs that skill, irrespective of CSL or non CSL, so they wont hold the application for years. right now people are getting visa in about 2-3 months from date of lodgement of the application. If you see Aurtita's timeline, she got the state sponsorship in July, 23rd to be precise and she got the visa on 22nd September, which means 2 months flat. now after the new processing timeline, they might take a couple of months more thn current, say 4-6 or maybe 8 months. 

I so hope i am right in my head  and trust me, this is the best for everyone, haven't u seen people who have their visas in hand are reluctant to go because of the bad market.. as my agent says, they are just trying to reduce the number of visas so that the economy that is now getting better, wont go for better to worse. if they remove priority processing, there would be more people moving there which means the unemployment rate would rise drastically.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> no mat, i think, and as i was told by my agent, they consider ur lodgement date, just that your application gets converted from 175 to 176, i am not a pro at this, i have become so positive in everything off late, i miss being negative at times
> my logic says, if the state has approved the skill and sponsored the application, it means the state needs that skill, irrespective of CSL or non CSL, so they wont hold the application for years. right now people are getting visa in about 2-3 months from date of lodgement of the application. If you see Aurtita's timeline, she got the state sponsorship in July, 23rd to be precise and she got the visa on 22nd September, which means 2 months flat. now after the new processing timeline, they might take a couple of months more thn current, say 4-6 or maybe 8 months.
> 
> I so hope i am right in my head  and trust me, this is the best for everyone, haven't u seen people who have their visas in hand are reluctant to go because of the bad market.. as my agent says, they are just trying to reduce the number of visas so that the economy that is now getting better, wont go for better to worse. if they remove priority processing, there would be more people moving there which means the unemployment rate would rise drastically.


are you doing ACT sponsorship now too?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

doing?? we applied 6 months back.. they were holding the IT apps for some reason, which I believe was to figure out which skills should be with a limited quota and which should be open, I guess they are starting the processing now. so we are hopeful we will hear form them soon, they did ask for asset proofs again since we gave all proofs 5 months back, probably they want to make sure we are still as rich


----------



## Madhawa (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Anj1976

Even it is in the 5th place DIAC saying they won't process Non CSl untill end of 2012.


Cheers


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

matjones said:


> Well, thanks DIAC for the bad news:
> 
> "If your nominated occupation is *not* on the CSL and you have applied for an offshore GSM visa or intend to apply for an offshore GSM before the end of 2009, it is unlikely that your visa will be finalised before the end of 2012."
> 
> Anyone want to watch a grown man cry?


Yes i am also the same situations,but the FSL is coming on oct31,is it come or not?
How can state sponsor get the visa after completing the medical and pcc finalized?
Ritu


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

do u think they would wait for 3 yrs if the state wants the skill right now? why would the state have the skill in their list if they have the skill to fill jobs right now. it is contradictory, and this doesnt state GSM with state sponsored would be processed after/in 2012.


----------



## Michelle_S (Jul 17, 2009)

Madhawa said:


> Hi Anj1976
> 
> Even it is in the 5th place DIAC saying they won't process Non CSl untill end of 2012.
> 
> ...


If your application fall into one of the priority categories (sponsorship), then it will not be the case.

extract from the faq:
Q11 My application does not fall into one of the priority categories. When can I expect to have my application finalised?

If your nominated occupation is not on the CSL and you have applied for an offshore GSM visa or intend to apply for an offshore GSM before the end of 2009, it is unlikely that your visa will be finalised before the end of 2012.

If your nominated occupation is not on the CSL and you applied for an onshore GSM visa or intend to apply for an onshore GSM before the end of 2009, it is unlikely that your visa will be finalised before the end of 2011.


----------



## Madhawa (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes You are quite right. But DIAC likely to implement according to the minister's direction. As you said I agree this is not practical, but who knows; They are currently targeting only a set of occupations.

:confused2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

be positive and good things happen.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

I believe the CSL list for Computer Professionals has not changed... and by God's grace the Priority of CSL applicants has moved one step up.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes cintai, it hasn't changed but from what i have read, it is due to change soon. keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## xilepeco (Sep 15, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yes cintai, it hasn't changed but from what i have read, it is due to change soon. keep your fingers crossed.


By change do you mean the CSL?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes the CSL is due to change, they were to review it in September, it is possible that they change, or incase they feel the current list is alright, they might not.


----------



## xilepeco (Sep 15, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yes the CSL is due to change, they were to review it in September, it is possible that they change, or incase they feel the current list is alright, they might not.


Ahuh, well I guess we have to wait till October to see if any of the changes impacts any of our cases.

Btw you get all your info from the immigration website or? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i have the reading bug, i have been on this forum for about 3 yrs now. most of my info is from here. and ofcourse blogs and the immi site.


----------



## bbulsara (Sep 19, 2009)

Hmm, Some Good New for Me, As Family Sponsor Will get Processed Faster even if not in CSL


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

*Regional Sponsorship*

Hi Anj

Presently I have SA State Sponsorship (Accountant MODL) and as per the present priority list will be processed in the 5th category only. Second category in the new list is for REgional Sponsored cases. This means that all 475 provisional visa applicants will be processed faster?? Really confused now... Not interested for Provisional visas... but to wait for another 2-3 years... that is also an issue... by that time again new changes will come.... whats ur opinion?? for going for 475 regional sponsorship


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi satish, i just spoke to my agent, he says u r right, they wont take longer for state sponsored non CSL apps. not longer thn 8-12 months
relax, dont worry


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

i m in non CSL list non sponsored list
my dreams are shattered....they not before end of 2012....


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

oy vey. seriously, they better not take out any of the current occupation on the csl. they can add more occupations in, but please dear god, do not let them change the csl where some occupations are taken out. 

it has been 3.5 months since i applied and im already getting antsy. only now i find out that i might have to wait 12 months or more depending on if they have change the csl or not. people like anj who have been waiting for over a year, kudos to you for your patience bc i sure as heck dont have it like urs.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

tilla will it affect the processing if i go on a panic spree?? being composed is the thing for me, this way atleast i can look for a backup plan..


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

have you looked on this site diac! it says non csl state sponsored applications are unlikely to be finalised before 2012! its a different page!!

after you lodge application page!!!

it has some processing times!

General Skilled Migration






anj1976 said:


> Hi satish, i just spoke to my agent, he says u r right, they wont take longer for state sponsored non CSL apps. not longer thn 8-12 months
> relax, dont worry


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> i m in non CSL list non sponsored list
> my dreams are shattered....they not before end of 2012....


i dont know what to do...even if i go for State sponsored(non CSL) then too it wll take 2012....only one way is left that is prayers.....that they include my occupation in the MODL list..


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> tilla will it affect the processing if i go on a panic spree?? being composed is the thing for me, this way atleast i can look for a backup plan..


true, it wont have any affect on the processing, and thats why i said kudos to your patience and composure. unfortunately my backup plan would have been canada until i realized they changed their rules and now my occupation is out from their own list. 

damn these occupation lists these countries have. atleast with solely the points system, you were assured that you will get your visa and quickly too by passing the points mark. now, you have to be in these lists that for one country detrmines if you can apply at all while for another it determines how long you will be in the queue to get your visa.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

jilkfree1978 said:


> have you looked on this site diac! it says non csl state sponsored applications are unlikely to be finalised before 2012! its a different page!!
> 
> after you lodge application page!!!
> 
> ...


i think im at the oint where im not interested in crying but laughing uncontrollably. oh el, it looks like it will be a 15 month wait atleast. best of luck to everyone here. i know its not easy to see this and not feel like your dreams are crumbling, but well, maybe for some of us its time to re-evaluate our dreams and goals or toughen up and wait for some more years.


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

they might change something else again before we get visa! and be pushed back 

again to even later processing our visa is not till end of 2012 now, can be going on for years! or maybe the occupation on 

the s.o.l list may be taken off or get less points so we dont qualify for 

sponsorship!! so in the end we dont qualify for visa!!

in the end i think its a no win situation!


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Come on guys Cheer up!! This is actually good for everyone considering the current scenario even if we are given the visa tmrw itself the Job market is not gud no jobs available we would be wasting a part of our 5 years time.. I remember few people on our forum having visa in hand and unable to move to OZ I feel tht let the visa take its own sweet time so tht the current economic situation of OZ will also improve as it used to be before recession. I would say it is better to wait for the Visa rather than having it in hand and blinking wht to do!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

cintai, u r right, atleast now people wont be sitting waiting for it to happen in the coming days, this gives a clearer picture so that u can plan your life for next few years accordingly.


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

ok, maybe we should just come down. this has been going on for some time now. since this is their country, they get to make up the rules and so if the rules say that you have to wait for more time, then that is exactly what we will have to do. but i dont think it is a no win situation. just wait to see if the csl will change or not. 

i was panicking and feeling depressed esp since we cant get our money back if we decide to withdraw our application but oh well, there is nothing to do now but wait and see.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

This is a abrupt news, but anything can be happen in Aus style, now timeline has been decided, what about upcoming MODL review, will it also gonna be changed or it will remain intact, ultimately the MODL review will impact on CSL or it could be possible they merge the both.

Anj u r right one should have a backup plan and not to be panic, they know their value, now they are working in Canadian style, looking for comments on the MODL review.

Thx!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

jilkfree1978 said:


> have you looked on this site diac! it says non csl state sponsored applications are unlikely to be finalised before 2012! its a different page!!
> 
> after you lodge application page!!!
> 
> ...



Can you point to the exact page where it says this? My understanding is that priorities 1-6 would be considered 'Priority' and that priority 7 ( All Other) would be classed as 'Non-Priority'.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a abrupt news, but anything can be happen in Aus style, now timeline has been decided, what about upcoming MODL review, will it also gonna be changed or it will remain intact, ultimately the MODL review will impact on CSL or it could be possible they merge the both.
> 
> ...


My backup plan is student visa. At least that way I will be in AU while I wait for them to get things processed. Only draw back is it costs money.


----------



## qwerqwer (Sep 23, 2009)

2231-79 . Net Technologies is under CSL or still in MODL?


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

qwerqwer said:


> 2231-79 . Net Technologies is under CSL or still in MODL?


It's still MODL, which also makes it CSL.


----------



## qwerqwer (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks for your prompt reply


----------



## grant6607 (May 16, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a abrupt news, but anything can be happen in Aus style, now timeline has been decided, what about upcoming MODL review, will it also gonna be changed or it will remain intact, ultimately the MODL review will impact on CSL or it could be possible they merge the both.
> 
> ...


Jovi, That is an excellent question. I was considering starting its own thread.

Is this the changes we were expecting or are the modifications to the MODL/CSL still pending next month?

I am one of the fortunate ones that actually benefit from these changes as I am CSL without SS but I fear the next step for DIAC will be stripping down the occupations on the CSL.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

grant6607 said:


> I fear the next step for DIAC will be stripping down the occupations on the CSL.


The more they strip out though, the faster they get to the rest of the applications  which is good for some.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Mates

1.	ENS/ RSMS – time frame not set by DIAC
2.	SS+CSL- time frame not set by DIAC
3.	Family Sponsored + CSL - time frame not set by DIAC
4.	Without SS + CSL ( ideally 175) – *Maximum of 12 months*
5.	SS+ without CSL- time frame not set by DIAC
6.	MODL / Family sponsored - time frame not set by DIAC
7.	All other offshore applicants –*Nearly 40 Months!!*

I believe people with SS but without CSL going to see at least 18-24 months as we can understand from above list. People without SS and CSL but in MODL going to see at least 24-30 months.
I hope ,DIAC understands that State sponsorship ( SS) has been used as shortcut to land in Oz, so they will make sure now no one gets SS unless they are in CSL. Now SS is going to help only for the people who are eligible to apply 175 but can make a fast move through SS ( may be 3 to 6 months can be reduced to compare 12 months of 175)
One bad thing is the new changes applicable even if you are in final stage of process like PCC and medical , you will be put back and made to wait for months as per above list

To make it short , if you are not in CSL then forget about Oz for another 2 years minimum


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

EE-India said:


> Mates
> 
> 1.	ENS/ RSMS – time frame not set by DIAC
> 2.	SS+CSL- time frame not set by DIAC
> ...


Where did you get this list with time frames?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

matjones said:


> where did you get this list with time frames?


faq, q10 & q11


----------



## freppe (Sep 13, 2009)

Faq 10 says: If you have applied.....your application will be finalised within 12 months from your lodgement day.

Does this time frame also apply to future applications or is it just already launched applications that this applies to? Does anyone know that? 

If it's 12 month for a application on CSL I will go for 175 instead of SS and 176.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

freppe said:


> Faq 10 says: If you have applied.....your application will be finalised within 12 months from your lodgement day.
> 
> Does this time frame also apply to future applications or is it just already launched applications that this applies to? Does anyone know that?
> 
> If it's 12 month for a application on CSL I will go for 175 instead of SS and 176.


Hi

it is for all ( Old + new applications )


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

also one thing to pount out, even if your ocupation is in the modl, it odesnt mean that it will be in the csl. while most IT professions are in the csl, i think there are some that do not fall under the csl.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

tilla_07 said:


> also one thing to pount out, even if your ocupation is in the modl, it odesnt mean that it will be in the csl. while most IT professions are in the csl, i think there are some that do not fall under the csl.


Hi,
It is clearly mentioned in Q.19 that "Only Computing Professionals who have a specialisation listed on the MODL are eligible for priority processing" and there are 14 professions which are included in the current MODL and these are;

Computing Professional - specialising in CISSP * 
Computing Professional - specialising in C++/C#/C * 
Computing Professional - specialising in Data Warehousing
Computing Professional - specialising in Java * 
Computing Professional - specialising in J2EE * 
Computing Professional - Linus
Computing Professional - .Net technologies
Computing Professional - specialising in Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security * 
Computing Professional - specialising in Oracle * 
Computing Professional - specialising in PeopleSoft * 
Computing Professional - specialising in SAP * 
Computing Professional - specialising in SIEBEL *
(especially Siebel Analytic) 
Computing Professional - Solaris
Computing Professional - Unix


Also in CSL list it is commented that "Computing Professionals -- where the applicant's specialisation is listed on the Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL)." so nothing to worry, as i said in my eraly post in this thread the key is now upcoming MODL, that is worrying story for every computing professional specifically, either they keep it intact or they can add or remove new trades/occupations and the last option they merge the MODL and CSL for the sake of brevity. 

So If u r in MODL its mean u r in CSL , simple rule, no ambiguity.:clap2:

Cheers!


----------



## xilepeco (Sep 15, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> It is clearly mentioned in Q.19 that "Only Computing Professionals who have a specialisation listed on the MODL are eligible for priority processing" and there are 14 professions which are included in the current MODL and these are;
> 
> Computing Professional - specialising in CISSP *
> ...


The new MODL is suppose to be out sometime this month right?

I do wish that they maintain Solaris on the list, have a little bit of experience there and plan to further work in that area. Anyway for everyone's sake, hope they just add more to the list


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

xilepeco said:


> The new MODL is suppose to be out sometime this month right?
> 
> I do wish that they maintain Solaris on the list, have a little bit of experience there and plan to further work in that area. Anyway for everyone's sake, hope they just add more to the list


No its expected by the end of next month , October, but would be implimented byfirst half of 2010, but this is not gurranted at all, Any thing in Aus could be happen just like yesterday Red Dust storm and this new priority processing timeframe. Just get ready for any new shocking news and be lionheart to swallow it and my dear little experience doesn't count, u need to be proficient in your area of speciallity, this is what ACS do in accessing the skills.:ranger:


----------



## xilepeco (Sep 15, 2009)

jovi said:


> No its expected by the end of next month , October, but would be implimented byfirst half of 2010, but this is not gurranted at all, Any thing in Aus could be happen just like yesterday Red Dust storm and this new priority processing timeframe. Just get ready for any new shocking news and be lionheart to swallow it and my dear little experience doesn't count, u need to be proficient in your area of speciallity, this is what ACS do in accessing the skills.:ranger:


Aight, maybe not so little. Suppose Solaris system admin and a little more may be of some use, at least a year or something right? Problem is I lack project experience, just been doing alot of operations crap. 

Anyway whatever it is, can't change much. So like you said, swallow it. Thanks for clarifying about the MODL, appreciate it.


----------



## richie colton (Jun 14, 2009)

why dont you go on her student visa as her spouse, you can still work .


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

richie colton said:


> why dont you go on her student visa as her spouse, you can still work .


Not sure who your replying to here, but just note that on a student visa, spouses can only work up to 20 hours per week, UNLESS the student is doing a Masters or doctorate.


----------



## xilepeco (Sep 15, 2009)

matjones said:


> Not sure who your replying to here, but just note that on a student visa, spouses can only work up to 20 hours per week, UNLESS the student is doing a Masters or doctorate.


Students doing Maters or Doctorate can work more than 20 hours a week?


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

xilepeco said:


> Students doing Maters or Doctorate can work more than 20 hours a week?


No... the spouse of students can..


----------



## Mtnluvingrl (Aug 14, 2008)

*Interesting post...certainly encouraging*

Congratulations! I'm glad your visa application process is moving along. It certainly takes a long time for those of us who are trying to emigrate legally instead of just hopping the fence, right?  How long ago did you and your wife submit your visa applications and what part of Australia are you trying to live and work in? 

I would imagine that if you and your wife have taken medical examinations and the examinations have been finalised that you and your wife have been given medical clearance and are not considered a threat to the Australian citizens. That would also suggest that you are close to getting your visa. Congratulations! Now it's just a matter of time. I hope your move goes well for you.




jilkfree1978 said:


> we have applied for 475 visa and our occupation is not on the csl list and my wife called diac 2 weeks ago and they said we should hopefully have a case officer in 2 to 4 weeks. and that our visa was in the processing area! also on the check visa website it says medicals finalised!
> i dont know if this will affect us or not? any ideas? or maybe we have to wait up to a year and we will have to do our medicaals again?


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

we are number 5 in the priority list now!non csl regional sponsored so by what diac say we wont be getting our visa finalised till after 2012,so we have along wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so we are moving to the uk in december until we get our visa from australia looked at!!




Mtnluvingrl said:


> Congratulations! I'm glad your visa application process is moving along. It certainly takes a long time for those of us who are trying to emigrate legally instead of just hopping the fence, right?  How long ago did you and your wife submit your visa applications and what part of Australia are you trying to live and work in?
> 
> I would imagine that if you and your wife have taken medical examinations and the examinations have been finalised that you and your wife have been given medical clearance and are not considered a threat to the Australian citizens. That would also suggest that you are close to getting your visa. Congratulations! Now it's just a matter of time. I hope your move goes well for you.


----------



## Mtnluvingrl (Aug 14, 2008)

I wonder if your priority changed because you are applying for a regional visa. That's what I'm applying for is a regional visa to work in Hobart, TAS. How did you get sponsored? I'm having a terrible getting an employer to sponsor my visa.



jilkfree1978 said:


> we are number 5 in the priority list now!non csl regional sponsored so by what diac say we wont be getting our visa finalised till after 2012,so we have along wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so we are moving to the uk in december until we get our visa from australia looked at!!


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

jovi said:


> No its expected by the end of next month , October, but would be implimented byfirst half of 2010....QUOTE]
> 
> How do you know the implementation is from first half of 2010 ?
> 
> ...


----------



## siandkim (Nov 27, 2008)

grant6607 said:


> Jovi, That is an excellent question. I was considering starting its own thread.
> 
> Is this the changes we were expecting or are the modifications to the MODL/CSL still pending next month?
> 
> I am one of the fortunate ones that actually benefit from these changes as I am CSL without SS but I fear the next step for DIAC will be stripping down the occupations on the CSL.


It does not matter if they change/remove occupations on any list whether it be the MODL or the CSL as long as your application is lodged, they go by the rules set on that day.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, they do consider ur points as per lodgement date but for processing they do consider new rules. if you are on CSL as and when u apply and if the CSL changes, doesnt mean u wont get the visa but yes it means u wont be given priority.


----------



## siandkim (Nov 27, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> well, they do consider ur points as per lodgement date but for processing they do consider new rules. if you are on CSL as and when u apply and if the CSL changes, doesnt mean u wont get the visa but yes it means u wont be given priority.


Correct. I flew to Australia 4 months ago lane: to find ENS as did not want to wait until 2011/2012 and luckily found a company to do this so just waiting now, cant wait until this is all over.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

siandkim said:


> Correct. I flew to Australia 4 months ago lane: to find ENS as did not want to wait until 2011/2012 and luckily found a company to do this so just waiting now, cant wait until this is all over.


siandkim....
Actually what is your profession.
My regards on getting ENS.


----------



## siandkim (Nov 27, 2008)

hari999999 said:


> siandkim....
> Actually what is your profession.
> My regards on getting ENS.


Greenkeeper, Hari. As soon as you mention Sponsorship to any employer they run a mile, but the ENS you can kind of word different and the except.


----------

